#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Servidor PFSense - DHCP Leases

## amarantep

Prezados Amigos, 

Estou utilizando o PFsense *2.0.1-RELEASE*  (i386) ativado o Captive Portal. 

Aqui no Hotel estamos tendo em média 50 conexões de internet a cada 2 horas, em determinado momento o servidor atinge o número de IP cadastrados no DHCP "200" e para de funcionar. Visualizando no DHCP Leases, pude constatar que muitos ips estão atrelado a um MAC, porém com o status Offline. Em qual lugar do sistema PFsense eu poderia configurar para que depois de 4 horas de inativadade do IP ele seja disponibilizado para o próximo usuário que for acessar a internet?

----------

